# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  que hacer en este caso

## hiram

bueno el caso es que ayer realice una actucion en una comunion de una de esas niñas  odiosas de clase altisima y bueno al caso  estaba haciendo mi actuacion , cuando  a la niñita se le apetece un troso de tarta y claro los niños  culo veo culo quiero todos querian tarta ,se levantaron todos y no me asian ni  caso y yo en medio de una rutina que claro no pude terminar...
 ¿ que hacer en este caso? 

gracias  :evil:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Dar por concluida la actuación, comerte un trozo de tarta, cobrar y pirarte.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## popt

Reirte, dejar el juego, hacer alguna broma para los padres y esperar por si luego quieren volver a verte... vaya p*tada de todas formas...


Edito:

Jejeje, no había visto la respuesta de Miguel... me quedo con la suya  :Smile1:

----------


## hiram

jajaja pues no te creas que lo pense  pero fue algo horrible hasta despues de 20 minutos no volvieron a hacerme caso a algien mas le ha pasado esto ?

----------


## quiquem

a todos nos ha pasado, en mayor o menor medida, pero cuidado que tambien con adultos tambien te pueden pasar.
los chicos son muy inquietos y un elemento tan motivador como la torta, distrae a todos.
tendrias que pautar de antemano con la gente del lugar cuanto durará tu presentación y si por algun inconveniente necesitan adelantar algo te lo hagan saber sin interrumpir tu tarea.
Que no te ponga mal,no es nada, siempre se aprende trata de sacarle jugo a esta experiencia.

----------


## mayico

ayer una comunión? en verano? jolines jejeje

bueno, pues mi opinión es la siguiente, antes de ir a la actuación has hablado a que hora empezarás, y a que hora terminaras, todo aproximadamente. esto quiere decir que nadie te interrumpirá el show. si el que te interrumpe es un niño y hace que los demas se vayan del lugar del show, no te ofendas, pero algo estas haciendo mal. cierto es que siempre nos hemos encontrado con gente como la que tu has calificado, pero haciendole pensar que va a suceder algo increible, ahí los tienes, mirandote, cierto es que el público infantil es muy exigente, pero... tambien es muy manegable, es muy facil meterle intriga en el cuerpo, solo tienes que cambiar el tono de voz.

si tu público se quiere ir, planteate el show otra vez.

y en el caso que te sucedió... personalmente, no volvería a reempezar, ni a seguir el show, si se van pues terminó el show.

tambien pedeser una cosa si te han comentado por bajo, que... tienes que parar por algo, eso es otro tema.

piensa y medita lo que falló.

----------


## mayico

edito, estaba repetido

----------


## hiram

hola mayico  veras esta era mi 38 actuación  aunque sea raro una comunión en agosto  pero  solo  era la celebración por que tenían familiares fuera  y por eso fue tan tarde , :D bueno mi show  dura una hora  y  media y iba todo perfecto  el único  fallo fue el de la madre de darle el trozo  de tarta  cuando la niña lo  pidió , y claro  hay se monto parecían que todos los niños estaban muertos  de hambre   :Lol:  esto me ha pasado solo una  vez  y espero  que ninguna mas  y una  vez también la madre  se puso a repartir tarta entre todos lo niños  y estaban  tan centrados que no se la comían quizás lo que fallo en ese momento  no darle un poquito mas de misterio , pero bueno de esas cosas  se aprende un montón 
Gracias por tu respuesta ya que me ha  hecho reflexionar sobre el tema   :Wink:

----------


## ckyouhaggard

juer!, vaya put*da, yo creo que lo mejor es lo que dice miguel!, vas para actuar, no para correr detrás de niños, yo haria el numero con o sin gente, loaria cobraria y adios que os vaya bién con las tartas

----------


## Linaje

Una hora y media para niños :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Creo que hay puede haber parte de la clave.

----------


## magmerli

Tambien me parece demasiado una hora y media, pero tu sabras que llevas 38 comuniones.

Por otra parte, no te ofendas. Una tarta és mucho para un niño. No puedes competir contra una tarta. Ni te lo plantees. Imaginate un grupo de amigos en una despedida de soltero que ven un show de magia, y de repente en otro escenario aparece una striper la mar de buena. ¿Crees que alguien seguiria mirandote? ¿Que harias en ese caso? Pues la tarta es lo mismo para los niños.

Lo mejor es parar e ir a ver a la striper, perdón, ir a comer la tarta.

----------


## ziko

Pues si, seguir tu rutina..haya o no niños..cumplir cobrar y adios..

saludos

----------


## Zulm

Que guasa....
Una vez en una comunión tambien, se me quitaron las ganas de volver a hacer algo con niños. 
Aparte del mago tambien tenían castillo hinchable (gran enemigo)...Se les ocurrieron llenarlo antes de que yo empezara y ya estaban todos los niños locos por jugar en él. Miraban hacia atras por si aún seguía ahí el castillo.
Había preparado sillas, centrándolas en un patio exterior...(en Andalucía ya sabeis el calor que hace) y en vez de sentarse todos en las sillas, se sentaron recostados en la pared que hacía sombra. Total que me voy para el mas grandecito y le digo "oye, te importa sentarte en la silla y así le das ejemplo a los demás...o no puedo empezar"... me contesta "por mi te puedes ir a tomar x cul* ". Me quedé blanco, pasé de él y me fuí a decirle lo mismo a la niña de la comunión. Ella accedió sin dudar y sus amigas le siguieron. Pero  el borde y dos más se quedaron sentados en el suelo. Chico mosqueo que me pillé, que me lo tuve que tragar claro. 
Al hacer un juego en el que participaban todos, los chicos "malos" (por no decir ***) se fueron integrando y acabaron sentados donde yo quería pero en el suelo. 
De todas maneras el castillo hinchable les venía a la cabeza de vez en cuando.... Otra cosa era tambien que no había delante ningún padre (cosa que he aprendido... si hay padres se comportan mejor y mejor te viene por que sus hijos seguramente hagan tambien la comunión y querrán que vayas a la suya). Cuando me despedí, todos corrieron como diablos que son  :117: DD hacia el castillo.
Luego le conté al "jefe" (estaba con una empresa de animación) lo mal que lo había pasado y me dijo que si me pasaba otra vez, no me cortara en recoger y largarme.
Lo mismo que lo pasas mal, lo pasas estupendamente otro día. Es como el anuncio ese de la visa... Esas caritas...no tienen precio.
Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## hiram

Hola bueno  quiero  aclarar una cosilla la hora y media  no es toda de magia 
son  media hora de pintura de caras y 15minutillos según los niños de globoflexia y lo demás 45 minutos de  magia y bueno  ya que di esta información  mi numero  de contacto es 687098742 mago chachon risas, juego y diversión.
Gracias por  todas sus respuestas : D

----------


## Petrus

¿Las diferentes actividades las tienes separados? 
¿Por cuánto tiempo? 
¿Qué sucede en los entreactos?

Si no  están separados, aunque no sea todo de magia sigue siendo muchísimo para la capacidad de atención de un niño. 

Incluso sólo 45 minutos de magia yo diría que estirar un poquito su capacidad (mira lo que dura un show de dibujos animado, y verás que sulen ser de 22 minutos) 

En mi experiencia, para niños con 30 minutos está mas que bien. Aunque los padres quieran algo mas largo para "entretenerlos" por mas tiempo se les puede explicar el motivo tranquilamente.

----------


## helmet

Haberte ido tu tambien,  a por un trozo de tarta, y como dice todo el mundo, cobra y te vas. Si los padres de la criatura quisieran que su hio viera magia, habrian puesto un poco mas de su parte, asi que un "adios muy buenas" ahi nunca viene mal.

----------


## Xeic

Esta primavera me paso algo parecido en un cumpleños. Los del restaurante donde se hacia no se les ocurrió otra cosa que sacar el pastel en medio de la actuación. Tuvimos que dejar la actuación para atender al maldito pastel.

Después de comer el pastel ya no hubo forma de reanudar la actuación. Así que despues de pelearme con los del restaurante recogi todo y me fui a jugar con los crios, que no tenian ninguna culpa.

Despues hablando con la madre me dijo que estaba muy contenta de como habia podido salvar la situacion y que lo sentia mucho y bla, bla, bla....

----------


## Rives

Yo cobro y "si y solo si" me he comido un trozo de tarta.... Me cargo a todos los niños ! 

Menuda putada amigo ....

Haz caso de los buenos consejos que te dan por aqui... Revisa la rutina, hora y media para un adulto es mas que aceptable, pero para un niño que es un saco de hormonas y está mas que removido las 24horas del dia, lo veo un tanto extenso... Y como bien dijo un compañero el cual no recuerdo su nombre, es muy dificil de competir contra cosas que le chiflan a los niños: véase tarta, véase golosinas... etc...

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Puedes un truco con la tarta, por ejemplo el pañuelo dentro de la tarta. El caso es adaptarte, pero como cortes la actuación puede que no sea la última vez que te interrumpirán.

----------


## Don_Liron

la mayoria de los niños se distrae con facilidad si ahi algo aparte que llama la atencion, como en ese caso fue la niña de la torta, lo otro que por muy interesante que sea el show y muy magico, los niños si ven mucho se comienzan a aburrir yo lo normal siempre hago unos 30 minutos de juego para niños ya que como decia anteriormente se comienzan a aburrir o simplemente buscan algun tipo de entretencion mayor, lo otro tambien podria ser incluir unas 2 o 3 rutinas mas cortas para que los niños queden con ganas de ver mas.

----------


## Weiss

Cada vez tengo más claro de que hay que pactar las condiciones del show con antelación y dejar muy claro que ante una interrupción inesperada el show se dá por concluido. No concibo un espectáculo con "sorpresa" para el actuante.

----------

